# Non-furries, why are you here?



## Liberonscien (Aug 10, 2019)

Those of you who do not consider yourselves to be furries, why are you here?

I am personally here, among other reasons, to get ideas for a fictional world I am developing that has some furry themes.


----------



## Peach's (Aug 11, 2019)

Before I crossed the threshold recently, its because I like the community, have some good friends in it, and I have a big Elf fascination. Furry artists give Elves the distinct non-human feel I like, with stuff like moving ears and a more animalistic appearance.

and then I realized elves has deer traits (for the most part, mythological elves are a bit of a hodge-podge)


----------



## Keefur (Aug 11, 2019)

To all you non Furries... Leave now.  Being a Furry is contageous.


----------



## Liberonscien (Aug 11, 2019)

Peebes said:


> Before I crossed the threshold recently, its because I like the community, have some good friends in it, and I have a big Elf fascination. Furry artists give Elves the distinct non-human feel I like, with stuff like moving ears and a more animalistic appearance.
> 
> and then I realized elves has deer traits (for the most part, mythological elves are a bit of a hodge-podge)


Interesting. I was thinking a while ago that, in a way, liking furries is similar to liking elves. 
Elves follow the human structure, I.e. Two arms, two legs, etc but they augment it with nonhuman traits. 
Similarly, furries also follow the basic human structure and augment it with nonhuman traits.


----------



## Liberonscien (Aug 11, 2019)

Keefur said:


> To all you non Furries... Leave now.  Being a Furry is contageous.


No, I seem to be resilient to fursona acquisition.


----------



## Keefur (Aug 11, 2019)

Liberonscien said:


> No, I seem to be resilient to fursona acquisition.


Famous last word there Custer wannabe.


----------



## Liberonscien (Aug 11, 2019)

Keefur said:


> Famous last word there Custer wannabe.


I mean it. I have been encouraged to pick out a fursona but no animal has ever appealed to me for longer than twenty minutes besides human.


----------



## Keefur (Aug 11, 2019)

Liberonscien said:


> I mean it. I have been encouraged to pick out a fursona but no animal has ever appealed to me for longer than twenty minutes besides human.


OK... Let's pick you out a fursona.  
What is your personality like?
What kind of weather do you like?
What kind of environment?
What hobbies do you have?
What do you hate?
What do you like?
Do you like fur, feathers, or scales better?
What are your favorite cartoons?
This is a good start.

Go.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Aug 11, 2019)

Liberonscien said:


> Those of you who do not consider yourselves to be furries, why are you here?
> 
> I am personally here, among other reasons, to get ideas for a fictional world I am developing that has some furry themes.


Some are what are known as "lurkers". Those who are curious about the fandom, but aren't ready to jump in just yet. Everybody has a lurker period. Mine was September 2016-March 2017.


----------



## Limedragon27 (Aug 11, 2019)

Peebes said:


> Before I crossed the threshold recently, its because I like the community, have some good friends in it, and I have a big Elf fascination. Furry artists give Elves the distinct non-human feel I like, with stuff like moving ears and a more animalistic appearance.
> 
> and then I realized elves has deer traits (for the most part, mythological elves are a bit of a hodge-podge)



I agree, Elves are a lot better when they look less like humans with pointy ears and more like an actual different species.


----------



## Keefur (Aug 11, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Some are what are known as "lurkers". Those who are curious about the fandom, but aren't ready to jump in just yet. Everybody has a lurker period. Mine was September 2016-March 2017.


My lurker period was 4 days before I made any posts on a Furry site.


----------



## Peach's (Aug 11, 2019)

Liberonscien said:


> Interesting. I was thinking a while ago that, in a way, liking furries is similar to liking elves.
> Elves follow the human structure, I.e. Two arms, two legs, etc but they augment it with nonhuman traits.
> Similarly, furries also follow the basic human structure and augment it with nonhuman traits.



As far as roleplaying goes, I think its much more straightforward with the connections to Dragonborn, Tiflings, Gnolls, Kenku, ect; a lot of these are also modern conceptions however, (Tiflings is just demons tho). Elves are usually displayed as more human like with just pointy ears, but sometimes have horns or antlers and are more gracile than humans, if you go into Celtic and Norse stuff they get more animal like with tails. 

 (and also more tree connected with tree hollows on their backs that can steal your soul)


----------



## Liberonscien (Aug 11, 2019)

Keefur said:


> OK... Let's pick you out a fursona.
> What is your personality like?
> What kind of weather do you like?
> What kind of environment?
> ...


Hmm. I am fairly introverted, fairly focused on things that catch my attention, a bit scattered on the rest. I present a cold front but can be warm on the inside.
I like warm weather.
I like both urban environments and mild nature environments, like nature just starting to reassert itself over human environments.
I read, write, plot, and scheme.
I hate ignorance and working without a purpose.
I like learning, building, and exploring. I also like learning what arouses others.
I like fur for petting and looking at but I have found that I enjoy the almost metallic structure of scales in certain scalie works.
I enjoyed Transformers. I know Rick and Morty is not the most popular thing due to the stereotypes of its fans but I do enjoy the show.


----------



## Some Moron (Aug 11, 2019)

I recall, when I originally joined, I was bored and curious. The nicer people kept me from leaving. But I've since been converted, so I guess I don't qualify for this thread anymore. :v


----------



## Marius Merganser (Aug 11, 2019)

Liberonscien said:


> I mean it. I have been encouraged to pick out a fursona but no animal has ever appealed to me for longer than twenty minutes besides human.



Leans in and whispers, "Ducks.  Duuuuuuuuuckssssss"


----------



## WXYZ (Aug 11, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Everybody has a lurker period.


August 2014-June 2019. And even then, I, for a short while, supported some artists on Patreon.


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Aug 11, 2019)

Liberonscien said:


> Those of you who do not consider yourselves to be furries, why are you here?
> 
> I am personally here, among other reasons, to get ideas for a fictional world I am developing that has some furry themes.


Ah! A writer doing research.

I wasn’t a non-furry for very long here, but I was drawn in by art (pun intended) and the positive ways artists were treated. Let’s face it, furry art gets a bad rap, but coming from a more informed stance it’s really imaginative and everyone has different ways of tackling the anatomy of an anthropomorphic animal.

I may have been engulfed in the fandom and embrace that part of me now, but I totally respect non-furs that want to respectfully poke around.

No pressure to fully immerse yourself.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Aug 11, 2019)

Manchesterite said:


> August 2014-June 2019. And even then, I, for a short while, supported some artists on Patreon.


Whoa, that was quite a long lurking period. owo


----------



## Keefur (Aug 11, 2019)

Liberonscien said:


> Hmm. I am fairly introverted, fairly focused on things that catch my attention, a bit scattered on the rest. I present a cold front but can be warm on the inside.
> I like warm weather.
> I like both urban environments and mild nature environments, like nature just starting to reassert itself over human environments.
> I read, write, plot, and scheme.
> ...



I would say your fursona is a rat or a weasel.  They are relatively shy animals that thrive in warm environments.  They make good pets sometimes which shows they can get along with humans when encouraged.  They are naturally curious animals.  Rats thrive best in urban environments and weasels thrive best in the wild.  They are intelligent and explorative.  Rick was once called Solenya... part rat, part pickle.  A Furry rat called "Solenya" (Russian for pickles) would be hilarious.


----------



## Liberonscien (Aug 11, 2019)

Marius Merganser said:


> Leans in and whispers, "Ducks.  Duuuuuuuuuckssssss"


No. I do not care for that species due to its reproductive process.


----------



## Liberonscien (Aug 11, 2019)

Doodle Bunny said:


> Ah! A writer doing research.
> 
> I wasn’t a non-furry for very long here, but I was drawn in by art (pun intended) and the positive ways artists were treated. Let’s face it, furry art gets a bad rap, but coming from a more informed stance it’s really imaginative and everyone has different ways of tackling the anatomy of an anthropomorphic animal.
> 
> ...


Indeed, seeing how people approach furry anatomy can be fascinating. One of the things I am trying to do in my furry inspired world is to render it realistically. For example, no bird anthros will have hand wings in their first generations of sapience in my setting.


----------



## Tyno (Aug 11, 2019)

Some Moron said:


> I recall, when I originally joined, I was bored and curious. The nicer people kept me from leaving. But I've since been converted, so I guess I don't qualify for this thread anymore. :v


How to get likes with @Some Moron


----------



## Liberonscien (Aug 11, 2019)

Keefur said:


> I would say your fursona is a rat or a weasel.  They are relatively shy animals that thrive in warm environments.  They make good pets sometimes which shows they can get along with humans when encouraged.  They are naturally curios animals.  Rats thrive best in urban environments and weasels thrive best in the wild.  They are intelligent and explorative.  Rick was once called Solenya... part rat, part pickles.  A Furry rat called "Solenya" (Rissoam fpr pickles) would be hilarious.


Hmm.
I'll consider it.


----------



## Some Moron (Aug 11, 2019)

Tyno said:


> How to get likes with @Some Moron


Just be a dumbass, they like your idiocy. :v


----------



## Tyno (Aug 11, 2019)

Some Moron said:


> Just be a dumbass, they like your idiocy. :v


*tries to get a girlfriend-free epic gamer to lock in my basement to play farmville for me*
Is this good enough :V


----------



## Chumbo (Aug 11, 2019)

Years ago a lot of the people I talked to online were furries. A lot of them I was arguing with, here and elsewhere.

I was also still closeted and really needed a place where I could practice being out where there was almost no risk of harm to me. Just for like the peace of mind of knowing I could be who I am without risk _somewhere_.

Plus I was really into art and writing and here was this whole community full of people that consume and create absolute mountains of art. Really convenient for learning.

In the end, it turns out a lot of furries, though not all of them, are super accepting and really fucking nice and its been a pleasure to be in those spaces ever since.


----------



## Liberonscien (Aug 11, 2019)

Agreed, furries are rather accepting and nice, generally speaking.

I like how it has been fairly accepting of non-furries in their midst, myself, though I assume some of them assume I'll be converted sooner or later.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Aug 11, 2019)

Obviously they're here to cuddle the fluffy boys.
*fluffs up*


----------



## Liberonscien (Aug 11, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4 said:


> Obviously they're here to cuddle the fluffy boys.
> *fluffs up*


You forget the girls.


----------



## Nyro46 (Aug 11, 2019)

Peebes said:


> Before I crossed the threshold recently, its because I like the community, have some good friends in it, and I have a big Elf fascination. Furry artists give Elves the distinct non-human feel I like, with stuff like moving ears and a more animalistic appearance.
> 
> and then I realized elves has deer traits (for the most part, mythological elves are a bit of a hodge-podge)


Wait, do you have any examples of art of these types of elves? The only ones I've ever seen are the humans-with-pointy-ears ones, and now I'm very curious.


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Aug 11, 2019)

Liberonscien said:


> Indeed, seeing how people approach furry anatomy can be fascinating. One of the things I am trying to do in my furry inspired world is to render it realistically. For example, no bird anthros will have hand wings in their first generations of sapience in my setting.


That is a fascinating concept!

They grow more anthropomorphic over generations?


----------



## Liberonscien (Aug 11, 2019)

Doodle Bunny said:


> That is a fascinating concept!
> 
> They grow more anthropomorphic over generations?


Yes, exactly. The plot device that renders them sapient can't give them their sapience all at once. For example, a spider population won't go from being small creatures to fully sapient and human sized beings over the course of a single generation. They start their ascension by slowly becoming larger, slightly more intelligent, then when they reach a certain size they start developing lungs and other systems needed to survive as macroscopic organisms. 

However, the process is faster on some organisms. Chimpanzees get uplifted almost immediately due to their closeness to humans, genetically speaking. Insects are very far and get uplifted later.


----------



## Peach's (Aug 11, 2019)

Nyro46 said:


> Wait, do you have any examples of art of these types of elves? The only ones I've ever seen are the humans-with-pointy-ears ones, and now I'm very curious.



This one, that I had for an avatar for a while, made by Red-Anteater who is a furry artist sent me down the rabbit hole.


>



I have a whole bunch of other designs I liked saved here in this imgur album, I don't have the artist sources for most of these, I kind of just saved them onto my hard drive willy nilly a year ago. I realize a lot of these are still very much in the human-zone, but the expressive ears and large noses set me off internally as different. 

If you go down the the parrallel mythology and folklore of Elves rabbit hole, this is what they start looking like in the oldest tales, source: Pinklikeme


>


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Aug 11, 2019)

Liberonscien said:


> Yes, exactly. The plot device that renders them sapient can't give them their sapience all at once. For example, a spider population won't go from being small creatures to fully sapient and human sized beings over the course of a single generation. They start their ascension by slowly becoming larger, slightly more intelligent, then when they reach a certain size they start developing lungs and other systems needed to survive as macroscopic organisms.
> 
> However, the process is faster on some organisms. Chimpanzees get uplifted almost immediately due to their closeness to humans, genetically speaking. Insects are very far and get uplifted later.


Wow!!!!

That sounds like such a cool story!!!!


----------



## dubcizzel (Aug 11, 2019)

I've never considered myself a furry but I have long been fascinated by anthropomorphic characters. There is a ton of creativity to be found in this community and I lurked around for a while enjoying it all before joining. Eventually I started my own story and even participated in a project I had found on the site, but somewhere along the way two things happened.

1) I felt like I didn't really belong. My interests didn't fit with a lot of others and I couldn't seem to really connect with anyone.

2) Life got really busy. It prevented me from participating in the things that I did find interesting. I ended up deleting all of my submissions and disappeared.

Fast forward about 8 years (January of this year) and while going through my comp I found a lot of my writing files and commissions I bought. It lit a spark. I reopened my account and decided to rewrite my story for myself as a creative outlet instead of looking to please others. So though I still dont think I will ever truly be a "furry" I do love the characters and it is fun to see what others have created


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Aug 11, 2019)

Liberonscien said:


> You forget the girls.


Yeah but the fluffy boys are good boys.

Everybody loves a nice fluffy good boy.
Girls are just a bonus for those who prefer girls though.


----------



## Attaman (Aug 11, 2019)

I'm here because you can't accept what you've done. It broke you. You needed someone to blame, so you cast it on me: a Hyooman.

More seriously, I originally came here way-back-when to, effectively, shitpost. But then - for better or worse - I actually started engaging in genuine, productive subjects and discourse on the forum. Admittedly this was in the late '00s / early '10s forum, so "genuine, productive subjects and discourse" is a _fairly_ load-bearing choice of words. But I seriously did get in contact with people whom I enjoyed being in contact with, I was already in communication with _other_ Furries and Furry communities so it wasn't exactly like I was treading in unfamiliar waters, and to some degree I probably would pass whatever test many users would use here to define somebody as a Furry. I _myself_ don't consider... well, myself, to be a Furry (no 'Sonas; my interest in the subject is not particularly weaker or stronger than that towards other genres like Sci-Fi or Fantasy; I'm quite comfortable in my own skin; etcetera), but the definition is fluid so I'm not going to say that nobody could make an argument for it.

I left around 2013-2014 because the toxicity of the forum was getting to me (particularly as things like #GG leeched over into it), briefly came back when it looked like the plug was about to be pulled (that is, in fact, the origin of the current Spec Ops profile theme), came back after _that_ upon learning not only was the site alive and well but that there was something of a war brewing between "Totallynot A. Nazi" and "Atleast H-Way Decent" people, and have stuck around to make sure the ratio stays in the latter's favor / because I've somehow again been suckered into genuine, productive subjects and discourse.


----------



## Liberonscien (Aug 11, 2019)

Doodle Bunny said:


> Wow!!!!
> 
> That sounds like such a cool story!!!!


One thing that I am planning on doing is rendering the carnivorism realistically without any additional plot devices like lab meat. Meaning that an anthro spider will have to kill and eat anthro insects.


----------



## Liberonscien (Aug 11, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4 said:


> Yeah but the fluffy boys are good boys.
> 
> Everybody loves a nice fluffy good boy.
> Girls are just a bonus for those who prefer girls though.


Fluffy girls are better than fluffy boys.


----------



## Tendo64 (Aug 11, 2019)

When I first joined, I wasn't sure if I was a furry. But within a week I accepted that I was one when I realized that all it is is a fandom, rather than a lifestyle or sexuality. And since then I've really enjoyed my time here.


----------



## Keefur (Aug 11, 2019)

Liberonscien said:


> Hmm.
> I'll consider it.


I meant to say Solenya is Russian for Pickles.


----------



## Liberonscien (Aug 11, 2019)

Keefur said:


> I meant to say Solenya is Russian for Pickles.


Ah, I see.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Aug 12, 2019)

Liberonscien said:


> Fluffy girls are better than fluffy boys.


*Sad fluff*


----------



## Liberonscien (Aug 12, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4 said:


> *Sad fluff*


*ambivalent human stuff*


----------



## Keefur (Aug 12, 2019)

Liberonscien said:


> *ambivalent human stuff*


So... what kind of research material are you looking for?  I've been around for quite a while in the Fandom and have some published stuff on the subject.


----------



## Liberonscien (Aug 12, 2019)

Keefur said:


> So... what kind of research material are you looking for?  I've been around for quite a while in the Fandom and have some published stuff on the subject.


I am looking for the more realistic portrayals of furry stuff. I am kinda thinking about things like Kevin and Kell which does not ignore the carnivorism of its characters. One of the other things I am thinking about doing in my furry inspired world is to use more accurate versions of animals. Apparently the female lions do most of the hunting. Therefore I'll reflect that in my anthro lions. I want to portray this furry world more realistically though I also want to be able to write things in the universe that would appeal to more niche audiences. 
For example, I might do a predation scene that fades to black, then it is over then later write an "expansion pack" that includes the graphic details.


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Aug 12, 2019)

Liberonscien said:


> Fluffy girls are better than fluffy boys.


Shush, don't you know, us wahmen don't exist.


----------



## KimberVaile (Aug 12, 2019)

Liberonscien said:


> Fluffy girls are better than fluffy boys.


You're entitled to delusions I 'spose.


----------



## Liberonscien (Aug 12, 2019)

ClumsyWitch said:


> Shush, don't you know, us wahmen don't exist.


I maintain my position that female presenting things are cuter than male presenting things.


----------



## Liberonscien (Aug 12, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> You're entitled to delusions I 'spose.


So are you.


----------



## KimberVaile (Aug 12, 2019)

Liberonscien said:


> I maintain my position that female presenting things are cuter than male presenting things.


Fortunately furries tend to have compassion for the misguided.


----------



## Liberonscien (Aug 12, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> Fortunately furries tend to have compassion for the misguided.


I'm using an "empirical" definition of cute: smaller and rounder.


----------



## KimberVaile (Aug 12, 2019)

Liberonscien said:


> I'm using an "empirical" definition of cute: smaller and rounder.


Three response for one. Did I hit the jackpot on insecurity?

Counter point 
-femboys and slim athletic builds.
-Rounder just looks sillier not cuter.


----------



## Liberonscien (Aug 12, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> Three response for one. Did I hit the jackpot on insecurity?
> 
> Counter point
> -femboys and slim athletic builds.
> -Rounder just looks sillier not cuter.


No, I just like having random debates. 

Females are often shorter than males, meaning cuter. 
Rounded edge are somewhat reminiscent of infant humans which is what humans are hard wired to find cute.


----------



## KimberVaile (Aug 12, 2019)

Liberonscien said:


> No, I just like having random debates.
> 
> Females are often shorter than males, meaning cuter.
> Rounded edge are somewhat reminiscent of infant humans which is what humans are hard wired to find cute.



Ok, sure let's have a weird debate.

-Femboys exist and are often shorter than the average fur. 2. Being too short is considering unattractive to a great deal of people. So it's not even a good metric.
-I don't find infants that cute, so, I don't really buy the hard wired argument.


----------



## Liberonscien (Aug 12, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> Ok, sure let's have a weird debate.
> 
> -Femboys exist and are often shorter than the average fur. 2. Being too short is considering unattractive to a great deal of people
> -I don't find infants that cute, so, I don't really buy the hard wired argument.


Nice.

Fair point. Short cuteness has to be within certain ranges.


----------



## Peach's (Aug 12, 2019)

Liberonscien said:


> No, I just like having random debates.
> 
> Females are often shorter than males, meaning cuter.
> Rounded edge are somewhat reminiscent of infant humans which is what humans are hard wired to find cute.



This is a human thing, if you are dealing with animals you have to abandon that bias, even in mammals you have stuff like the female Spotten Hyena being the alpha.


----------



## Liberonscien (Aug 13, 2019)

Peebes said:


> This is a human thing, if you are dealing with animals you have to abandon that bias, even in mammals you have stuff like the female Spotten Hyena being the alpha.


What does that have to do with being cuter?


----------



## Peach's (Aug 13, 2019)

Liberonscien said:


> What does that have to do with being cuter?


You associated small and softer rounder features with cute, Spotted Hyena females are larger and more aggressive.


----------



## Liberonscien (Aug 13, 2019)

Peebes said:


> You associated small and softer rounder features with cute, Spotted Hyena females are larger and more aggressive.


Perhaps I should have specified with the human form.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 13, 2019)

Liberonscien said:


> Hmm. I am fairly introverted, fairly focused on things that catch my attention, a bit scattered on the rest. I present a cold front but can be warm on the inside.
> I like warm weather.
> I like both urban environments and mild nature environments, like nature just starting to reassert itself over human environments.
> I read, write, plot, and scheme.
> ...


*cough*deer*cough*


----------



## Liberonscien (Aug 13, 2019)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> *cough*deer*cough*


Why?


----------



## Chumbo (Aug 13, 2019)

Liberonscien said:


> Why?



I'm no expert, but I'm sensing some...







...bias.


----------



## Liberonscien (Aug 13, 2019)

Chumbo said:


> I'm no expert, but I'm sensing some...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really? Would they do such a thing?


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 13, 2019)

Liberonscien said:


> Why?


Because I'm not biased, deer are just the best.
Mostly the entire first line, honestly.


> Hmm. I am fairly introverted, fairly focused on things that catch my attention, a bit scattered on the rest. I present a cold front but can be warm on the inside.


----------



## Liberonscien (Aug 13, 2019)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> Because I'm not biased, deer are just the best.
> Mostly the entire first line, honestly.


I see. Well, I can offer more information, if desired.


----------



## Mr-Rose-Lizard (Sep 21, 2019)

Liberonscien said:


> Those of you who do not consider yourselves to be furries, why are you here?
> 
> I am personally here, among other reasons, to get ideas for a fictional world I am developing that has some furry themes.



Personally, I'm here to get some ideas for drawing furries, especially to be best friends with or as furry forms for my OC Dolly Melissa:
www.furaffinity.net: Dolly Melissa by Mr-Rose-Lizard
One of her favorite things is furries.


----------



## oappo (Sep 21, 2019)

Two reasons. One, the only reason I even joined FurAffinity in the first place is because an artist for a webcomic(DMFA) I like is on here. She said she posts behind the scenes stuff and related content, so I joined up for that, though she very rarely posts here (RIP). I think the last thing she uploaded was from 2014.

Two, the "real" reason I'm here is because I  simply like furry art and FA is the best place to look for it and some artists! The thing though is that I don't particularly love it or seek it out...at least more than anything else, which is why I don't consider myself a furry. It  just compromises a portion of my artistic interest, a slice of the whole pie if you will.


----------



## Parabellum3 (Sep 22, 2019)

I’m just here for friends, art, and support. Nothing else.


----------



## Fruitythebeetle (Sep 22, 2019)

I do consider myself to a great extent of being a furry. sure I don't go around wearing fursuits all day or go doing role playing but im undoubtedly interested in non human characters a lot, humanoid animals included.  I do admit i'm a bit more biased towards monsters and aliens nowadays and the closest I ever had to feeling interested is mainly scaly stuff and birds...which i like alot. also anything related to ecxotic animals are cool too. 

at the moment i'm on and off about working on a webmanga thing about people who can shapeshift into animals and stuff..be warned as it's shonen anime u the wazoo and if you not into anime especially shonen, it's not for you..hell no one might not see it as it's gonna be one of those private comics i make for myself this time around.  it does have bara though..


----------



## Thrashy (Sep 23, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Some are what are known as "lurkers". Those who are curious about the fandom, but aren't ready to jump in just yet. Everybody has a lurker period. Mine was September 2016-March 2017.



I guess, this fits pretty well on me ^^
At the moment, I guess I'm in my "lurker-phase". 
Maybe the interest will die off as fast as it has grown, or I'll stay.

At this time, the main reason for registering was curiosity and now some kind of socialising ^^


----------



## Beefchunk (Sep 23, 2019)

Normies makes me uncomfortable


----------



## Filter (Sep 23, 2019)

I'm not sure whether I'd call myself one. Too old, too straight, too square, etc. I don't want to be a stick in the mud, or bore you to tears. The thing is, I like the art, the stories, the costuming... it's too much fun to ignore. Sometimes, I even create furry content of my own. But am I a furry? That's debatable.


----------



## Keefur (Sep 23, 2019)

Filter said:


> I'm not sure whether I'd call myself one. Too old, too straight, too square, etc. I don't want to be a stick in the mud, or make anyone feel uncomfortable. The thing is, I like the art, the stories, the costuming... it's too much fun to ignore. Sometimes, I even create furry content of my own. But am I a furry? That's debatable.


If you "think" you're a Furry, then you probably are.

We all started out as non-Furries at some time.


----------



## Filter (Sep 23, 2019)

Keefur said:


> If you "think" you're a Furry, then you probably are.
> 
> We all started out as non-Furries at some time.


I go back and forth. When I was more involved with the art, it was easier to convince myself that I am one. Nowadays? At the very least, I'm a fan of furries.


----------



## Keefur (Sep 23, 2019)

Filter said:


> I go back and forth. When I was more involved with the art, it was easier to convince myself that I am one. Nowadays? At the very least, I'm a fan of furries.


Being a Furry is a state of mind.  There aren't specific "rules" to be one.


----------

